# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > آموزش: چاپ جمع مقادیر یک ستون در آخرین ردیف masterdata

## hamid20live

سلام

چطوری می تونم در فست ریپورت جمع مقادیر یک ستون رو در آخرین ردیف masterdata نمایش بدم؟
هر چی گشتم چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم

----------

